
O'Reilly Books: Day Against DRM Sale - kqr2
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/day-against-drm.do?code=DRM2016
======
tjt
Can anyone recommend a good python book for someone learning Data
Analysis/Wrangling? I've listed a few options below.

Python for Data Analysis -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023784.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920023784.do)
\- I'm working on this one now.

Data Wrangling with Python -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032861.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032861.do)

Fluent Python -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do)

Learning Predictive Analytics with Python -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781783983261.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781783983261.do)

Data Visualization with Python and JavaScript -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920037057.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920037057.do)

Thanks for any comments!

